# dhcpcd 6.x.x doesnt work [need help]

## sleepingsun

Need help .... latest dhcpcd doesnt work to me cant pick IP adress from router over google but didnt help me see few posts here but also doesnt help me !

Latest dhcpcd 5.5.4 work fine to me ! 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net

 

is set to 

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> 

 

when i type ifconfig eth0 show that card exist and rest things but not aquire ip adress ! 

Please help

----------

## szatox

I think dhcpcd is a service itself now. Bring all your net.* services down and then try those 2 steps:

rc-update --update

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd start

That's the easy mode, it should ring up all your interfaces and make one of thsoe default. You can limit it to a single interface using dhcpcd's config file if you want

----------

## charles17

Some weeks ago I've made a complete guide here:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD

----------

## UberLord

 *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> Need help .... latest dhcpcd doesnt work to me cant pick IP adress from router over google but didnt help me see few posts here but also doesnt help me !
> 
> Latest dhcpcd 5.5.4 work fine to me ! 
> 
> when i type ifconfig eth0 show that card exist and rest things but not aquire ip adress ! 
> ...

 

Does eth0 report a carrier?

Try removing some options from /etc/dhcpcd.conf - like rapid_commit, and changing duid to clientid. The chances are your router doens't like these RFC compliant options.

----------

## sleepingsun

Charles i dont have wpa and i wont simple as i have early dhcpcd to pick up ip adress from router is it posible all what you made it in your link i do it ... 

Installed and start it dhcpcd more times also you made it in that link static post for static IP can i made something that i have it early to pick up from router ip not to enter this in dhcpcd.conf can make something as i have early in configuration /etc/conf.d/net  ... "dhcp" ? its look like everything is messed with new updates on gentoo and i didnt understand what i need to do first with dhcpcd becouse on my server is internet down more than 10 days and need big help with this ...  

Also i did and make reserv IP on router for this  192.168.1.5 what i need to do that start to pickup IP like it did on dhcpcd 5.5.4 without problems ? 

 *Quote:*   

> File/etc/dhcpcd.conf
> 
> Here is an example which configures a static address, routes and dns.
> 
>    interface eth0
> ...

 

Thanks a lot

Edited: 

UberLord i will try when i arrive home and report it about this and also my router is Asus RT-N66U 

Do i need to comment all others setting also or to leave it ?

----------

## sleepingsun

nope nothing help all what i get from dhcpcd is this 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ifconfig eth0

 

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 1c:6f:65:a6:24:53  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 102  bytes 8141 (7.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

also this:

dhcpcd eth0

dhcpcd[5822]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

----------

